# Third eye?



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

With our first cat, I was too young to care about all the things to look for that could be signs of things wrong. And when we got Cherry I was given lists on things to look for and such, one of them was third eye. Can someone explain what that is?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's a symptom that could mean anything, much like when we have a fever.

Here's a recent thread about it:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/140393-squinty-eye-third-eyelid.html


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

What I meant was more like what does it look like? Would the picture of the black cat that was posted be an example?

Would this sort of thing show up if Cherry had somewhat of a respiratory infection(she went to the vet and they said it was common in shelter cats)?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, that's my Cleo when her third eyelid was showing.

I'm not really sure of the circumstances under which it shows up, only that when it does, it usually warrants a vet visit.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Sometimes the third eyelid will appear briefly when a cat is yawning, or just woke up and is blinking, or is half-awake (sometimes cats "snooze" with their eyes half-open).

My understanding is, seeing it during those brief times, it's not cause for concern, but if the cat is walking around under normal circumstances (wide awake, for an extended period of time) and one or both third eyelids are showing, that can be a sign that something is wrong.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Like what was said above the third eyelid can be visible when the cat just wakes up, yawns, etc. However, a third eyelid that maintains it's presence is indicative that the cat is not feeling well and should be taken to the vet. Upper respiratory is one thing that can cause the third eyelid to be visible. Is Cherry on antibiotics?

Here is a diagram explaining the third eyelid:









You asked what it looks like, so here is an example of one cat whose third eyelid is showing (Marie's photo also shows a wonderful example):










How prominent or inflamed the eyelid is is dependent upon what is going on and the cat. But hopefully this helps answer you question in some way.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

She went to the vet when she was sneezing and sounded conjested, but the vet said that she would be fine and to bring her back if we saw green stuff coming from her eyes and nose. 

I guess when I had seen that on her, it was only for a little bit. She must have just woken up when I saw it. 

But thanks everyone for clarifying!


----------

